# Homemade propane smoker & Q-view



## sanva (Oct 10, 2007)

Here's a pic of my smoker I am in the process of building , still got a few finishing touches. It's made out of an old steel cabinet, had to do some welding , cutting and fabricating , not quite big enough but will do for now. Tried a couple chickens this evening, after brining them overnite. Don't know what temp I was cooking at but had them on for alittle over 3 hrs. to get to 170 deg. We had one for late supper and it was great, really juicy not too smoky. Am using a single burner camp stove built into the bottom, with a small cast iron skillet on it to put wood chunks in. Used some seasoned apple on these chickens. Thanks to everyone for all the info on this site , couldn't have done this without you people. Thanks, Sammy.


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 10, 2007)

Lookin good SAnVA, I bet it's very satisfying to make great food on something you made yourself. I would suggest getting a digital probe thermometer so you can judge doneness by temperature and not time. Once you use one you will not know how you got along without one.


----------



## cajun_1 (Oct 10, 2007)

Lookin' Good ...


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice Job SanVA! Those chickens look mighty happy to!


----------

